# ارجو من اخوتى رفع صلاه من اجلى



## youhnna (4 يناير 2009)

ارجو من اخوتى الاحباء بالمنتدى  رفع صلاه من اجلى انا اخوهم يوحنا لمرورى ببعض المشاكل الصعبه

وحسب وعد الرب القدوس ان اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثه باسمى فهناك اكون فى وسطهم  فكم بالحرى

عدد اخوتى بالمنتدى انا كلى ثقه ان الرب سريع الاستجابه لصلواتكم من اجلى واجل بعضنا البعض

واله كل عطيه صالحه وموهبه حسنه يتقبل صلواتكم       امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

*ربى وألهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح لك نرفع صلواتنا وطلباتنا من أجل أخونا يوحنا لتلبى نداه وتتدخل فى حياته بلمستك الحانيه فهو يحتاج لك يا رب ولوجودك القوى   لكى تمر  مشاكله بخير وليتمجد أسمك القدوس دائما والى الابد أميييين​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

يوحنا

ربنا يكون معك اخي

ويتراءف بك 

وينظر اليك

سلام المسيح


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

يارب الحبيب اخي يوحنا بين يديك ...انت ساعده وقويه وسط كل الصعوبات وأعطيه الغلبة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## youhnna (25 أبريل 2009)

اختى دونا
اخى كليمو
اختى جوى
شكراااااااااا لصلاتكم من اجلى الرب يسمع ويستجيب امين


----------



## meraa (25 أبريل 2009)

ابى السماوى بين يديك ابنك يوحنا وبين يديك اضع كل ما يمر به من صعوبات واطلب منك ان ترفعه فى كل ظروف حياته وان تمشيه على كل مرتفع يواجهه لانك انت الذى تعطينا الغلبة والنصرة امين
​


----------



## youhnna (26 أبريل 2009)

meraa قال:


> ابى السماوى بين يديك ابنك يوحنا وبين يديك اضع كل ما يمر به من صعوبات واطلب منك ان ترفعه فى كل ظروف حياته وان تمشيه على كل مرتفع يواجهه لانك انت الذى تعطينا الغلبة والنصرة امين
> ​



شكراااااا على صلاتك القويه
امين الرب يستجيب


----------



## koola (26 أبريل 2009)

ربنا معاك و يقويك يا يوحنا  .. أنعم يا رب على ابنك يوحنا بالنعم و البركات السماويه لأنك إله غني و مراحمك لا تنتهي ال الأبد . أنت تعرف يا رب إحتياجه أكثر منه . كن معين لي و له لا من أجلي و لا من أجله بل من أجل شفاعات جميع قديسيك.


----------



## نادر نجيب (26 أبريل 2009)

*يكون معاك ما يكون عليك*



ربنا  يكون   معاك  ويدبر  حياتك  بكل  خير  يا  يوحنا   بصلوات امنا  وملكتنا  العدرا  مريم  والشهيد  مارجرجس  وكل  مصاف  الشهدا والقديسين الابرار 






{انتظر الرب -- ليتشدد ويتشجع  قلبك  وانتظر  الرب }


----------



## youhnna (27 أبريل 2009)

koola قال:


> ربنا معاك و يقويك يا يوحنا  .. أنعم يا رب على ابنك يوحنا بالنعم و البركات السماويه لأنك إله غني و مراحمك لا تنتهي ال الأبد . أنت تعرف يا رب إحتياجه أكثر منه . كن معين لي و له لا من أجلي و لا من أجله بل من أجل شفاعات جميع قديسيك.



شكرا لصلاتك الرب يستجيب امين
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## youhnna (27 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااا اخى نادر لصلاتك الحلوة امين
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الثالوث الاقدس
ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح امسك بايد ابنك يوحنا وتدخل وحل جميع مشاكله ببركة صلوات امنا العدرا وجميع مصاف قديسيك
امين​*


----------



## youhnna (28 أبريل 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بسم الثالوث الاقدس
> ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح امسك بايد ابنك يوحنا وتدخل وحل جميع مشاكله ببركة صلوات امنا العدرا وجميع مصاف قديسيك
> امين​*



امين الرب يستجيب
شكرااااااااا لصلاتك روكا
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

